# Fishing with a newborn



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody done much shore fishing with a newborn/infant in tow? Insights?

My little girl is 2 months old and my wife is back to work full time. We are doing bottle feedings during the day so I can travel a bit. Just wonder if it's a waste of time. I haven't really shore fished in years nor do I have much experience with kiddos of this age. 

Never thought my fishing trips would involve a pack and play but getting out of this house after the crazy last 13 months sounds amazing.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If the kid is happy in a backpack or baby bjorn you are golden. I caught many salmon with a kid on my hip the first couple years we were up here.

If not, you are limited to places you can set up a nice shore play spot and take turns who is fishing or just soak bait.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am sure that I was laying on a blanked just about every Sunday up at Deer Creek during the summer after I was born in May. My dad loved fishing and so did my mom and I doubt that they gave it up just because I needed my diapers changed ever so often. 

Even my sister who was born 5 years later came with us on our fishing trips up to Deer Creek. She was born in January and I am pretty sure that she was with us come that following June. 

You just have to decided that you are going to do it and go. With today's modern kid carriers it should be easier than ever to take a infant fishing with the parents.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It has been awhile since I've had little ones so my experience may not be PC but contrary to a lot of people I have found that little ones can be taken just about anywhere. They just need what everyone else does. Food, clothing and shelter. With the products available today it is esier than ever to take them with you.

My oldest two were both outdoors camping and hanging around fishing and hunting when they were around three month old. Most of the grand kids were about the same age. My grand daughter will be about 4 months old before we get her out but that is just because she was born going into winter.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

2-3 months old may be a little higher maintenance for hard core fishing, unless they are happy in the backpack, but once they get a little older, they can be a lot of fun. Catching fish with 3-6 year old kids is a blast. Just don't go too long and make the trip about them, and it can be a lot of fun for both. 

Before too long, they grow a little more and going out into the wild with dad isn't cool anymore. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks folks.

I don't have high expectations. I'll soak bait if it need be. But she does well in a carrier like an Ergo and sacks out easily in a pack and play. She is a small little one behind the growth eight ball because she was born a wee bit early so she's still too small for a backpack.

My wife and I hope to go out 1-2 times a month and sit by a lake or creek together. 

And I'm definitely in the camp of free ranging her. She'll grow up playing in the dirt and exposed to camping and fishing. We hope to take her camping at 4 months this summer with friends who do the same. We'll adapt to her but at least try some adventures and see how it goes. 

I know I need to soak up the sun and outdoors this spring and summer as much as possible.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice! My daughter was a premie so I can relate. You'll be fine. Look for a good, sensitive big spray that still works to help keep baby happy. We have had great success with this stuff









The pack and play is lifesaver for ice fishing, as it gets thrown higher up off the ice. Just stuff that thing full of blankets and that helps insulate the baby.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Probably easier now than when babe becomes mobile. Plan some trips to take advantage of nap time. When babe isn’t napping just make sure they can watch the action from a stroller, infant carrier car seat or something and keep them comfortable (fed, diaper changed, appropriate clothing, etc. ) and you should both be able to have some fun. Give it a shot and you will find what works and what doesn’t but it will all be an adventure. I have a picture kicking around somewhere of my twins sitting in a stroller up at a lake in the Unitas when they were infants. You certainly have to find a way to keep doing what you love with your kids in tow or plan on taking a 18 year break - which isn’t good for parent and robs kids of a lot of great adventures. Good luck and let us know how it is going.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

As an at home father of two boys I took my son's out fishing at a young age. With infants the stroller/car seat combo worked best. I'd feed them as soon as we got to the water then fished during nap time. It's tricky but doable. As they got older I would use a baby carrier then a blanket and toys in the dirt. Having some type of shade is a must. Bringing home a sunburnt baby to mom wouldn't be fun. I stuck to community ponds and avoided rivers. Easier to manage and watch the kids and much less dangerous. We started camping at 4 months. My boys love the outdoors and it helps to get them started young!


----------

